# English TV Programmes



## Mike#12 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a question regarding using a Satellite. I live in a small town and the house I am in has only 5 flats. I would lilke to have a Satellite dish so that I can watch the UK programmes especially the BBC etc.
Has anybody any idea if I am allowed to do this without approval or if I must seek approval from the Hausverwaltung?
Many thanks for any answers, and if there are any German laws that allow this perhaps you could advise which they are.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, you will probably need to seek approval from the Hausverwaltung, but it is courteous to ask anyway.
But I ask why?, because if you only need to watch the BBC and other channels why don't you just sign up to a VPN provider (for the UK IP address) and use BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, etc, then you can watch live TV on your PC, iPad, TV, etc.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Mike#12 said:


> I have a question regarding using a Satellite. I live in a small town and the house I am in has only 5 flats. I would lilke to have a Satellite dish so that I can watch the UK programmes especially the BBC etc.
> Has anybody any idea if I am allowed to do this without approval or if I must seek approval from the Hausverwaltung?
> Many thanks for any answers, and if there are any German laws that allow this perhaps you could advise which they are.


You absolutely need to get approval from your landlord/Hausverwaltung. In fact, I would be surprised if there is not a whole paragraph on satellite dishes in your tenancy agreement. There are laws that acknowledge the need for people to have access to information in their native language. Within reason. A lot of cable providers offer English language packages and in areas where the US army is stationed you might even get English channels via your set top box.

Also, research how big the dish would need to be!

The UK satellite programmes (sadly) only easily reach the very West of Germany. In Berlin I would have needed a dish of 1.6 metres diametre!


----------



## Film7 (Feb 24, 2013)

In what part of Germany do you live?
Maybe you can get CNN over a DVB-T box. Or BBC World in some places if you are a cable customer.
But to get some reasonable channels you will need a satellite dish.


----------



## Mel1987 (Feb 27, 2013)

There is a product out at the moment called IPTV. You can get freeview channels via your broadband. is that in available here yet?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mel1987 said:


> There is a product out at the moment called IPTV. You can get freeview channels via your broadband. is that in available here yet?


Internet Protocol television (IPTV) has been around in Germany for a while with companies like Telekom offering it via a set top box. Obviously, only German programmes with international channels of BBC World and CCN, etc. but the UK IP addresses and channels and things like the BBC iPlayer are blocked.


----------



## Mel1987 (Feb 27, 2013)

There is a box out that doesnt require a UK IP address. worked from the internet to the tv. i get all bbc channels, itv channels and some movie channels. i bought it off the internet and take it with me when i'm going on holidays


----------

